# Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, Power Zoom Adaptor PZ-E1 & Directional Stereo Microphone DM-E1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 18, 2016)

```
<strong>News Lens, Power Zoom Adapter, and Directional Stereo Microphone Enhance Video Quality</strong>

In addition to the new Canon EOS 80D DSLR camera, Canon U.S.A., Inc., is also introducing the Canon EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens, a newly designed lens with a premium exterior design that will serve as the kit lens for the new Canon EOS 80D camera. This the first Canon lens equipped with Nano USM, a new type of focusing motor that combines the benefits of a ring USM (ultrasonic motor) for high-speed AF during still photo shooting and lead-screw type STM (stepping motor) for smooth and quiet movie AF, and improved AF speeds up to 4.3x (Tele) and 2.5x (Wide) faster than the previous model. The Canon EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens also provides up to four stops of optical image stabilization. A new lens hood, the EW-73D, is included with the new lens.</p>
<p>To further enhance the ease-of-use when shootings movies with a Canon DLSR or Cinema EOS cameras, Canon is introducing the Power Zoom Adapter PZ-E1, specifically constructed to be compatible with the design of the new Canon EF-S18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens. The Canon Power Zoom Adapter PZ-E1 is the world’s first detachable zoom adapter that provides silent and smooth zoom and can adjusted incrementally to 10 different levels of zoom speed<span class="green">3</span>. Additionally, the PZ-E1 can be controlled remotely using the Canon Camera Connect app<span class="green">4</span>.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24716 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4794257452.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4794257452-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="4794257452" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4794257452-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/4794257452-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/efs18135usm-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/efs18135usm-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="efs18135usm" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/efs18135usm-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/efs18135usm-1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6492760370.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6492760370-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="6492760370" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6492760370-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/6492760370-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8033503700.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8033503700-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="8033503700" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8033503700-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/8033503700-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p>In addition to the new lens and power zoom adapter, Canon is introducing the first Canon-branded external microphone for the EOS system, the Canon Directional Stereo Microphone DM-E1. This new accessory microphone will help improve sound quality while shooting video, allowing users to rotate the direction of the microphone up and down from 90 to 120 degrees depending on the shooting situation. The DM-E1’s durable shock mount construction helps to reduce camera operation noise and lens drive sounds and is built to withstand the rigors of a variety of shooting situations. Featuring a frequency response range of 50Hz to 16kHz, the DM-E1 comes with a wind screen to help limit peripheral sound from wind and other outside factors, allowing shooters to utilize the microphone in a broad amount of shooting situations. Featuring a built-in power supply from a single “button-type” lithium cell battery, the DM-E1 also has a power indicator lamp allowing users to easily check its battery level.</p>
<p><strong>Availability</strong>

The Canon Power Zoom Adapter PZ-E1 and Directional Stereo Microphone DM-E1 are currently scheduled to be available in June 2016, for estimated retail prices of $149.99 and $249.99 respectively.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 80D</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 80D Body: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225875-REG/canon_1263c004_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo </a>| <a href="http://amzn.to/219QR6F" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80D.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpP6K" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-55 IS STM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225876-REG/canon_1263c005_eos_80d_dslr_camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9mSKb" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DK.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1Xz4hXD" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D w/18-135 f/3.5-5.6 IS USM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225878-REG/canon_1276c002_ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VoTfmz" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA80DKU.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpyRk" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Lens</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225878-REG/canon_1276c002_ef_s_18_135mm_f_3_5_5_6_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1TrLlLl" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA18135S.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Canon Store</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Accessories</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PZ-E1 Power Zoom Adaptor: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225881-REG/canon_1285c002_pz_e1_power_zoom_adapter.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9qZG1" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAPZE1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | Canon Store</li>
<li>Canon DM-E1 Directional Microphone: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1225879-REG/canon_1429c001_dm_1_directional_microphone.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1TrOcnt" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICADME1.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpAZr" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New PowerShot Cameras</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon PowerShot G7 X II: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223211-REG/canon_1066c001_powershot_g7_x_mark.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1VoTspK" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICAG7XM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1Xz4s5a" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX720 HS: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223213-REG/canon_1070c001_powershot_sx720_hs_digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/1U9n0t6" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICASX720B.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/1KrpTmQ" target="_blank">Canon Store</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Tinky (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, Power Zoom Adaptor PZ-E1 & Directional Stereo Microphone D*

Does this mean that the new 18-135 is parfocal?

That would be a really positive step for video users.

That the first pz adapted canon lens (opposed to the first integrated pz lens, the ancient ef 35-80pz) is a yukky slow variable max 3.5-5.6, not so much.

And it's a bit clunky.

Say you have a heavier body, a 7dmk2 perhaps? isn't that going to put lots of strain on the lens mount or the pz mount?

Should have been internal to the lens, say at a $150 premium over the same lens without.. And that lens should have been a constant f2.8, even if that meant a narrower range.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, Power Zoom Adaptor PZ-E1 & Directional Stereo Microphone D*



Tinky said:


> Does this mean that the new 18-135 is parfocal?
> That would be a really positive step for video users.



I wouldn't count on that – Canon may just assume you'll be continually focusing with DPAF, so parfocality isn't needed. It would be a nice surprise, but I highly doubt it's parfocal. 




Tinky said:


> Say you have a heavier body, a 7dmk2 perhaps? isn't that going to put lots of strain on the lens mount or the pz mount?



The PZ is in the 10-12 oz. range, that plus the lens is far lighter than many L telezoom lenses and will be no issue for the mounts. 




Tinky said:


> Should have been internal to the lens, say at a $150 premium over the same lens without.. And that lens should have been a constant f2.8, even if that meant a narrower range.



That's a different lens that would be unsuitable as an xxD kit lens.


----------



## arcer (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, Power Zoom Adaptor PZ-E1 & Directional Stereo Microphone D*



neuroanatomist said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that the new 18-135 is parfocal?
> ...



This lens seems to have the same optical formula to the STM version, so it has as much chance of being parfocal as the STM is parfocal. Just a new AF motor, maybe better coatings, and added baby fat. And oh yeah, better looking exterior.




neuroanatomist said:


> Tinky said:
> 
> 
> > Should have been internal to the lens, say at a $150 premium over the same lens without.. And that lens should have been a constant f2.8, even if that meant a narrower range.
> ...



I like how Canon made it modular so people can choose whether they want to take the PZ with them.
Praying for a 15-55 F/2.8 IS nUSM kit lens for 7D3.


----------



## arcer (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, Power Zoom Adaptor PZ-E1 & Directional Stereo Microphone D*

If this lens' IQ is remarkable, maybe I'll get this lens before indulging in another L lens again. Furthermore, if the video output is great, this might become a great crash cam with remote zoom capabilities. Looking forward to its potential after being out in the wild for 6 months.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, Power Zoom Adaptor PZ-E1 & Directional Stereo Microphone D*



arcer said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Tinky said:
> ...


Amen, brothers.
I am praying that Canon have mercy on us, APS-C users, and give us a replacement for the old 17-55mm.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Canon EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM, Power Zoom Adaptor PZ-E1 & Directional Stereo Microphone D*

[quote author=Canon]
This new accessory microphone will help improve sound quality while shooting video, *allowing users to rotate the direction of the microphone up and down from 90 to 120 degrees* depending on the shooting situation. 
[/quote]

This is incorrect, from what I can tell. Assuming this is the US press release, someone at Canon USA misinterpreted a spec list and made a bad assumption. The mic does not 'rotate up and down 90-120°', there is a switch that allows selection of the angle of sensitivity as shotgun, 90° stereo or 120° stereo. 

Looks like it's the same mic body as the DM-100 that I have for my Vixia camcorder, just with a different mount and a wired connection instead of transmitting through the (mini) hotshoe.


----------

